
Show HN: Write.md – a shareable distraction-free Markdown editor - jakobitz
https://writemd.xyz
======
eipi-1
I use a self-hosted HackMD (now CodiMD) [1] instance for this. The hosted
version pushes more and more towards account creation but you can start
without account by visiting [2] directly.

They have real time collaboration and a long list of additional plugins [3]
that allow all kinds of nice collaboration use cases. For example it is
possible to convert some bullet points into a presentation with minimal
effort.

What does Write.md provide compared to HackMD? Not affiliated with HackMD,
just a happy user and always curious about alternatives.

[1] [https://github.com/hackmdio/codimd](https://github.com/hackmdio/codimd)
[2] [https://hackmd.io/new](https://hackmd.io/new) [3]
[https://hackmd.io/features](https://hackmd.io/features)

~~~
gramakri
Try this repo instead -
[https://github.com/codimd/server](https://github.com/codimd/server) . For
those wondering about the conflicting repo names, we wrote a blog about it a
while ago at [https://cloudron.io/blog/2020-01-07-opensource-
alternatives-...](https://cloudron.io/blog/2020-01-07-opensource-alternatives-
to-google-docs.html) (see the codimd section)

~~~
oefrha
Question if I may: which one would you recommend, the HackMD version or the
community fork, and why? Both seem to be actively maintained and interfaces
look close enough (other than template buttons and nudges towards signing in
upon opening a new document in the company version).

------
gravitas
Dillinger is my online Markdown editor of choice, having a look between the
two it's far beyond this solution in features.

[https://dillinger.io/](https://dillinger.io/)

[https://github.com/joemccann/dillinger](https://github.com/joemccann/dillinger)

~~~
avhon1
Does Dillinger support collaborative editing (like Google Docs)? I feel like
that is major feature of the parent product.

------
ollo
I've been using [https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/). They look very
similar.

------
laurent123456
Something's off with scrolling. If I scroll the editor, the viewer seems to
follow but actually it's not in sync. For example, I can see the two bottom
sections in the editor ("What is markdown", etc.), but they aren't yet visible
in the viewer. Once I reach the bottom of the editor, the viewer suddenly
jumps to the bottom.

------
ggambetta
Does it support a 400k* word text file without slowing down to a crawl (i.e. a
5-10 second lag between a keypress and a change)? I've tried many markdown
editors for my novel, and sadly most editors fail this very basic test :(

* Edit: I misread the output of wc. The novel is ~70k words, ~400k characters. Leaving the 400k figure above because of the discussion that follows, because it should still be a reasonable use case, and because it makes even more surprising that most editors fail this even more basic test.

~~~
t0astbread
Is a 400 thousand word text file "very basic"?

~~~
enriquto
Yes, it is. This is a quite typical size of a book. Typically novels have
about 100 thousand words, but four times that size is not at all uncommon.

~~~
t0astbread
In the context of a book, yes. But I mean in the context of an online Markdown
editor. (Or even a Markdown editor at all. Can you actually write books in
Markdown?)

~~~
type0
Rust book is written in Md [https://github.com/rust-
lang/book](https://github.com/rust-lang/book) as well as plenty other books
that I can't remember from the back of my head.

------
sandGorgon
is there something similar for AsciiDoc ?

AsciiDoc is a standardized format that's just as simple as MD. But far more
features.

Have been looking for something that lets us author asciidoc documents, but
markdown (with varying standards) seems far more popular. some of these end up
as not being Github compatible or whatever.

FYI - asciidoc (.adoc) files are rendered by Github.
[https://github.com/asciidoctor/asciidoctor/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/asciidoctor/asciidoctor/blob/master/README.adoc)

~~~
GordonS
I like AsciiDocFx, and have used it for editing quite large AsciiDoc files.
The preview function works really well too - highly recommended it!

[https://asciidocfx.com](https://asciidocfx.com)

------
notRobot
Very similar webapp that I use:
[https://markdown.pioul.fr/](https://markdown.pioul.fr/)

Extensions also available for major browsers.

------
thecodrr
This is going to be very useful! Keep it up. I will be using this on and off
so how can I contact you in case of bugs? Is this open source?

~~~
jakobitz
Great! You can contact me at me [at] jakebown.com for bugs. The editor is open
source and uses editormd.

------
privatemonkey
Hi, looks good. I'm curious about the inline variables and mustache template
syntax. Haven't seen them in any other markdown dialect. Anyone else using
them?

~~~
jakobitz
Thanks, I'm extending the editor to be more useful from a number of use cases
I've spoken with users about. The variables and handle bars extend the
markdown capabilities and looking to add more features. Let me know if your
have any in mind and I will add it to our list!

------
t0astbread
In the File dropdown the "Toggle Preview" and "Toggle Editor" buttons seem to
be swapped but otherwise this looks pretty cool!

------
nickriebe
Great job. Would be nice if it could handle basic HTML (<ul><li><sup>)

~~~
tjbiddle
... But then it wouldn't be markdown?

~~~
notRobot
Markdown is supposed to work together with basic HTML.

------
antman
Looks great, perhaps add a preview button instead of editing the url? Hard for
mobile users.

------
tomerbd
Great! Needed such a tiny markdown editor and shareable also UX wise looks
great.

------
saratv
Cool. Perhaps add revisions too to avoid losing all work when shared.

~~~
jakobitz
Good idea, I will look at adding revisions. Thanks for your comments

